# ISO help/advice cooking barley



## cloa513 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am an Australian in Japan with my Japanese wife. I bought some barley and looks a bit like oats so what sort of Barley is it and what can cook with it. I bought for the special purpose of cooking it with rice for accompanying shake (salted salmon) but if I don't use it all for that purpose what can I cook with the rest? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 14, 2011)

Soup


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 14, 2011)

Are these barley flakes (like oatmeal)? If so, you can use them in recipes instead of oatmeal. If you mean pearl or pot barley, you can add it to soup, make a "risotta" of barley and mushrooms, etc.


----------



## cloa513 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Many forms of barley*

*None of the threads  so far mention the different forms of barley and how to vary the cooking but without pictures for each I wasn't sure what I have let alone how to use it especially in an tasty way.*


I assume most people are referring the pearl barley which I have seen in soups before. 

from:
homecooking.about.com/od/howtocookvegetables/a/barleytypes.htm
*What is barley?*

Barley (also called groats) is botanically known as Hordeum vulgare, and is believed to originate in western Asia or Ethiopia. Dating back to the stone age, barley is still considered one of the top five cereal grains in the world. Only ten percent of barley is used as human food, while a full third is used for brewing malt beverages, including beer and whiskey. However, the majority of harvest barley is used for livestock feed. Barley is also a prime ingredient in the making of one variety of the popular Japanese condiment called _miso_. 
*Barley Types - Forms of Barley*

• *Pearl barley* is by far the most popular form of barley in the United States. Extensive processing removes the two outer hulls along with the bran layer resulting in uniformly-sized, ivory grains with very little fiber. This processing makes it less chewy to the bite, but it also removes a vast majority of the barley's inherent nutrition. Its flavor is mild and nutty, and it cooks in 30 to 45 minutes. 

• *Rolled or flaked barley* is similar to rolled *oats* and is used as a cereal. 

• *Barley flour* (also known as *barley meal*) has a low gluten content which results in a low-rise, so it is often combined with higher-gluten flours when used for leavened breads that need to rise. 

• *Barley grits* are toasted, ground barley grains used as a cereal or cooked side dish. 

• *Hulled barley* (also known as *whole-wheat barley*) has only the outer layer removed, leaving the bran layer intact. It is extremely high in fiber and nutrition, with a pronouced flavor that makes the toothy workout worthwhile. This form requires the longest cooking time. 

• *Scotch barley* has been husked, then coarsely ground. It takes a long cooking time to become tender. 

• *Quick barley* is pearl barley that has been steamed and dried. It will cook up the fastest, usually in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## cloa513 (Jan 14, 2011)

*The recipe I referred to *

*kyotofoodie.com/home-cooking-shake-gohan-salmon-rice/*

*home cooking: Shake Gohan (Salmon Rice)*

November 20th, 2007 by *Kyoto Foodie*
*home cooking: Shake Gohan (Salmon Rice) 鮭ご飯*



This is a dish that is truly delicious beyond mere words.
If there is no _shake gohan_ in heaven, do you really want to go?

*Simple, super simple. Delicate. Complex. Natural. Healthy.*
*To die for!
*
*Ingredients:* Rice, *barley, dried _kombu_ (kelp), salmon steak, _ikura_ (salmon roe), _shiso_ leaf, *citrus (_sudachi_ preferred)
*optional
*Salmon:* Grill or broil some salmon steak (with skin), salted is best.
*Rice:* _Mugi Gohan_ (barley rice). Rice to barley ration is 2:1 to 3:1. More barley goes well with the salmon, according to Peko. Japanese short grained white rice is best. Mix in some brown rice (_genmai_) if you like. These flavors go well with a really earthy rice base, so the more brown rice, _mugi_, and other grains the better. Cook the rice with dried _kombu_.
Place the grilled salmon and dried kombu atop the rice, cover and cook.
If possible, cook the rice in a ceramic _gohan nabe_, a regular electric rice cooker (_suihanki_) is fine too.
*Serving:* De-bone the salmon after cooking with the _mugi gohan_ and mix with chopsticks, rice paddle, etc. Leave the skin if you like.
Serve in a large ‘_donburi_‘ bowl.
*Eating:* At the table, add _ikura_ and chopped _shiso_ leaves to your liking. If _sudachi_ is available in your region, squeeze some on, if you like. _Sudachi_ is a bit closer to lime than lemon in taste, but you can substitute either.
This dish goes REALLY well with beer!
Can you get _tsukemono_ in your region? _Tsukemono_ goes well with any rice dish.
*The ingredients and gohan nabe*





A heavy, ceramic pot is preferred, but again, any electric rice cooker or covered metal pot will do for the rice.
Rice, salmon and _kombu_ after cooking




This particular _gohan nabe_ is very thick and heavy and cooking is done with a very high flame and the rice at the bottom and edges should be just slightly burned.
Serve in a large bowl and mix in the salmon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Shake gohan is a feast for eyes and the palette!*




Stir around and eat with chopsticks or large spoon


----------



## Kur (Jan 14, 2011)

If they're flat they're probably barley flakes. I'd use them in a hot cereal for breakfast.  Maybe this one: http://www.molliekatzen.com/recipes/recipe.php?recipe=barley_figs


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 14, 2011)

cloa513 said:


> *The recipe I referred to *
> 
> *kyotofoodie.com/home-cooking-shake-gohan-salmon-rice/*
> 
> ...


 
That looks superb!

BRB......Getting plane tickets now!


----------



## cloa513 (Jan 14, 2011)

Kur said:


> If they're flat they're probably barley flakes. I'd use them in a hot cereal for breakfast. Maybe this one: Mollie Katzen Online


 Thanks for your reply especially the picture. Could well be- do they have a dark band in the middle? I thought they could be rolled oats when I first looked at them so I checked the name a few times (Japanese).　I think they are thicker and tougher than rolled oats which I eated raw a few hundred times.


----------



## Kur (Jan 14, 2011)

This page has a lot of pictures of different sorts of prepared barley, including flakes. Maybe it would be helpful: Barley and its classification.Barley Extract INCI Name Hordeum Vulgare Extract CAS 85251-64-5 EINECS ELINCS No 286-476-2 Scotch Barley Whole barley Barley Grass.MDidea-Extracts Professional.P037.


----------

